# Motor EM-257(impresora)



## clay (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola:

Hace poco dejé una consulta sobre un motor de una disquetera 3 1/2. Bueno ahora conseguí un motor EM-257 que es de una impresora epson, que es el siguiente:



El cual conecté al igual que este circuito:







Y le dí en sus entradas A, B, C, D las combinaciones correctas para que se mueva. Bueno, por ahí encontré que esos motores funcionan con 42 V y 0.5 Amp. Yo solo tenia una fuente que bota de 5 a 12 V y 0.5 Amp(500 mA). Entonces conecté la fuente en 12 V al pin Vs del L293B del circuito anterior además hice un pequeño programa para ir probando las 16 combinaciones(del 0000 al 1111) de esas 4 entradas(A, B, C, D) mediante el puerto paralelo, y pues en algunas combinaciones como la 1101, el motor comenzaba a calentarse lentamente  al mismo tiempo que hacía un ligero sonido como queriendo moverse y poniendose rígido el engranaje del motor.

Tambien me pasó lo mismo cuando use el mismo circuito en el motor de la disquetera de 3 1/2, sobre el que consulté con anterioridad, solo que éste se calento mas rapidamente. Y recuerdo que también me paso lo mismo hace 3 semanas con un motor de corriente continua -de esos de los de los autos de juguete.

¿A que se debe el calentamiento del motor y que puedo hacer para echar a andar ese motor o cualquier otro motor bipolar?

Gracias por resolver mis dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 10, 2009)

Estás seguro de que el EM-257 funciona a 42v?
Yo también he leído que funciona a 12v/0.5A, a 12v/1,5A...de todo me he encontrado en los 5 minutos que he estado buscando la hoja de datos del motor (que por cierto no la encontré)...

Dices que se calienta lentamente,pero cuanto?
Es posible que se caliente por una combinación errónea,ya que segun he entendido,el motor hace un ruido pero no se mueve..

En cuanto al motor de disquetera,no está preparado ni de lejos para funcionar a 12v,me parece una bestialidad lo que le has metido   .
Esos están diseñados para funcionar a no más de 5v/400mA,tu le metiste más del doble!   

Y si te digo que el motor de coche de juguete no puede funcionar a mas de 3v   .... 
No me digas que ese motor lo probaste con el controlador de motores pap   

Cualquier otra duda consulta.
PD: En lugar de crear un nuevo tema,debiste consultar tu duda en el otro tema,porque para eso lo hiciste,no?
Suerte!.


----------



## clay (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola:

Lo del voltaje de 42V lo leí en varios lugares, por ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/147681/

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=10705.msg73754#msg73754

Ahora, lo que no se es por que se calienta el motor =S y peor aun porque no funciona, ¿necesita esos 42 voltios? ¿por ahí leí que la corriente es la que hace que se caliente, ¿es eso cierto?

Gracias por responder.

Saludos.[/url]


----------



## jorger (Ago 11, 2009)

Tu problema puede ser:
1-Que los 12v sean insuficientes,solución ---> métele 18v
2-Que los bobinados del motor no estén en fase porque uno de ellos lo conectaste mal,solución --->Cambia la conexión (ponla al revés) de uno de los bobinados.

La corriente es la que hace que se caliente....depende.Tal cual tienes el motor conectado a 12v/0.5A,se calienta simplemente porque no gira.
Como dije antes,una de las conexiones del motor ponla al revés.

Un saludo!.


----------

